# Indian Meal Moth Culture



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Regarding the *Indian Meal Moth*!
Can anyone supply some *culture info *on this and whats the best methods to breed them and the kind of recipe mixing for there food.
Many thanks

Indianmeal Moth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pest Diagnostic Clinic, Factsheet on indian meal moth


----------



## msminnamouse (Dec 13, 2007)

I know this is really old but you would probably get a large jar or food storage container and use something really fine for covering air holes, such as filter floss or better yet, coffee filter paper. 

We know that they're a pest of cereal grains and can also eat other dried foods so to get the most nutritious larvae, and also to provide adequate nutrition for the larvae's survival, you'd mix a shallow layer of multi grains and powdered milk and some dry cat food probably wouldn't hurt. Maybe a piece of veggie or something to provide a drink, like you'd do with mealworms, I imagine. Or maybe not.


----------

